# HP iPAQ series 4700 battery recharge problem



## French Dip (Jan 2, 2009)

The original battery for my HP iPAQ series 4700 handheld PC has apparently died. (Recharge life has been gradually decreasing for several weeks and finally went dead all together.) I have replaced the battery with a new one ordered online from batteryship.com. When I place the iPaq in its recharge/sync cradle, nothing happens - no recharge LED or anything. I have performed soft and hard resets, and still nothing. The unit is supposed to have a back-up battery but I have no way to check its status. Not sure if my problem is battery related or something else.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello there! When you put the battery in the cradle, are you using the cradle that originally came with the iPAQ, or the cradle that came with the new battery?


----------

